# Masterclass result



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

So, today I did a masterclass for the firstyears at my study and it went great. I'd done this before last year, but back then I was super insecure about my work (still am a little, but less. I do feel like it's something we artists will just have to deal with one way or another) so my voice quavered, I was nervous, etc. But this time I felt really calm and collected. They were very enthousiastic and one even thought I was a teacher, instead of a third-year. 
I was also asked to do this more often, so yeah, that was a pretty big compliment that really made me see how far I've actually come, both in my work and in my presentation-skills.

But the reason for this thread; I am quite happy with the drawing on which I demonstrated the technique the masterclass was about, so I wanted to share it with you guys here.









And there is also a picture of me at work;


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome picture.. Is that you sitting at the desk? I love the bronze effect.. Looks very nice!

D


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! And yes, that's me, being all focused :')


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

VERY nice. I love the eyes. They have so much depth.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW -- The picture is amazing.

Congratulations on teaching a successful master-class. What a great feeling it must be to be able to do something like that. Kudos!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Found you on FB.. but couldn't friend you out there.. :/

D


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Chanda;Thanks ^_^
@Susan Mulno; Thank you : D
@TerryCurley;Thanks! A great feeling it definitely was. It's moments like those that kind of make you realize you can do more than you think ^^
@Bushcraftonfire; Sorry, my FB art-page is not the same one as my general facebook account. I chose one that can be liked only, since I just don't use it in the same way I use my personal page.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Understood.. I do the same with my Art From The Bush page 

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow....and, well, wow. Awesome!!! I suck at faces, so I always have mucho respect for anyone that can draw them.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! I love drawing portraits, I think it's by far what I do most : D A lot of practice really helps


----------

